# Engineers Australia current timelines(Skills assessment)



## cjawadz (Nov 15, 2009)

Dear all,
can anyone comment on how long is EA taking to assess the applications for skills assessment. When i lodged the application(exactly 11 weeks back),it was around 12 weeks from the date of submission of docs?i will like to know about the current timelines of those who have recently got their assessment results???

regards,


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

depending on the subclass of the visa that you are applying for and the quality of the documents that you will present, it may take around 6 to 12 months...


----------



## cjawadz (Nov 15, 2009)

atleast you should have read the post 1st.i just asked about engineers Australia skill assessment timeline and you prolly talking abt DIAC processing duration!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

We have not had a lot of engineers on the forum getting IEA assessment and I think just like DIAC you can take the assessment times of any authorities as an indicative average, some possibly being a bit shorter and others longer, various factors accounting for variation.

It is not something that is monitored here and I'd not get too anaxious if an assessment is not spot on 12 weeks.
If it goes 4-5 weeks beyond that and you have not heard from them re result or more information required, you could do a follow-up then.


----------

